# NFAA bowhunter freestyle unl



## RMC (Dec 11, 2009)

I haven't shot indoor spots in many years. I want to start shooting again this year and wondered about what equipment I can use as far as sights. Can I use say a sure loc slider with an up pin in a scope housing without optics? or do I have to use a hunting type sight? Thanks for any info.


----------



## Spotshooter2 (Oct 23, 2003)

Yes that sight would be legal in the BHFS division as long as you don't try to adjust it after the first scoring end


----------



## kidnutso (Aug 29, 2004)

By the way, the Bowhunter Freestyle Unlimited shooting style is just referred to as Bowhunter Freestyle now. They dropped the Unlimited sometime between 1980 when I used to shoot and 4 years ago when I got back into it. They still add the Limited tag if you shoot fingers.

and SpotShooter2 is correct. You can have a maximum of 5 pins, but of course this would only be useful for outdoor shooting venues. (Field, etc.) You can use one pin or 5 pins indoors. They only requirement is that they are fixed and not moved as SpotShooter2 pointed out.


----------

